# Under The Mistletoe



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

MY little grump a lump Georgie getting into the holiday spirit


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is indeed getting into the spirit, she is a sweetie. And fancy being called a grump a lump on a forum for everyone to see, owners these days.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Who is going to get her lucky kiss under the mistletoe ? Woo Woo!  

BTW- Love the photos Laura, they are great, nice pics Georgie!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Then Grinch who stole Christmas!!! She looks so pretty ! And so much poise in that last photo! hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> And fancy being called a grump a lump on a forum for everyone to see, owners these days.


lol..... The Warden, Grump a lump poor Georgie gets it all, we do love her though 



sophiay said:


> Who is going to get her lucky kiss under the mistletoe ?


No one....lol Ollie is afraid to go near here...hehe 



Babyluv12 said:


> so much poise in that last photo! hehe


I love the last photo it turned out really good


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> No one....lol Ollie is afraid to go near here...hehe


Aww! She can't be that bad  I think she is gorgous


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Aly!! I was going to comment that in the last pic she looked like she was wondering where her stocking was.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL.... Aly thats to funny the things you come up with


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  On the last one she looks like she is saying bring me my presents right now  The little grinch


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

That was my OCD- it was a perfect picuture except her name isn't William..lol


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute. She looks like she is expecting something.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

awww so much holiday spirit!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> She looks like she is expecting something.


She was expecting something alright for me to get lost and leave her alone...lol


----------

